# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livres de Oracle Designer 6i a Paris

## zinabd

Bonjour,

J'aimerai bien que quelqu'un me dit la ou je peux trouver 
des livres de Oracle Designer 6i a Paris: 
des libreries ou meme par internet ou si qlq un particulier.

merci

----------


## orafrance

si il y en a tu le trouveras surement  la FNAC des Champs-Elyses, elle est trs fournie  ::):

----------


## zinabd

> si il y en a tu le trouveras surement  la FNAC des Champs-Elyses, elle est trs fournie


merci infiniment

----------


## Vincent Rogier

Sinon la librairie Eyrolles est aussi bien fournie...

----------


## rvfranck

Avez vous un livre ou deux livres que vous recommanderez parce que vous les avez trouv bon?

Je suis preneur, peu importe la version et la langue. Merci

----------

